

How Backpage.com Peddles Prostitution. - spoiledtechie
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/18/opinion/sunday/kristof-where-pimps-peddle-their-goods.html?_r=2&hp

======
paulhauggis
"About 100 advertisers have dropped Rush Limbaugh’s radio show because of his
demeaning remarks about women."

Lets be honest, Rush Lumbaugh wasn't dropped because of that remark. He was
dropped because liberals hate him for the majority of his political views and
needed an excuse to get him kicked off the air.

The same people that wanted him kicked most likely believe prostitution should
be legalized and/or don't care about this situation.

